# Weekly competition 2009-26



## AvGalen (Jun 25, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R2 F' U2 F2 R' F' R2 
*2. *U' R F2 U2 R' U' F2 R2 
*3. *U2 R U2 R U' F2 R2 F' R 
*4. *F U2 F' R2 U' F' U' F U2 
*5. *R F U' R U' R' F2 R2 U2 

*3x3x3*
*1. *D F2 D2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 U' R D' L' R' U2 L2 D2 B D L U' 
*2. *B2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F' L' U2 R' D' L D' B F2 L' R2 
*3. *D L2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U' L' U R' B' D L' F' L2 U L' F' 
*4. *U' R2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 U' B' D' U2 L B' D2 B2 F2 L D2 U2 
*5. *L2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U L2 U B2 L2 D B R' F D B F2 L' D F' 

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw2 U' B' L2 R F' Uw B U2 F U2 F' Uw2 B' R D2 Uw L F2 R F Uw U2 Fw Uw L' Fw' F Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw' R2 Uw2 R' B2 Fw Rw2 D2 B'
*2. *B2 Fw2 F' U2 B' Fw' R2 D2 B2 F' D2 U' L2 Rw2 R Uw' L' R2 Fw L Rw Uw' L2 B' Fw2 D U' B' L2 Fw2 U2 R Uw Fw Uw B2 U2 B2 Fw U'
*3. *D' R' D U L' B L2 Rw D' Rw' Fw2 D' F D2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 Uw U R2 D2 Uw' Rw2 B Uw L2 B2 D2 F' L' R' Uw2 U F2 L B' Fw2 F' U2 L
*4. *F' Uw2 U B Fw2 D B' D' B' U B' D2 L2 R' F' D Rw' D' Uw L' B' Fw2 U Rw R Uw Rw2 B Fw Uw L' F2 Rw2 B Fw' L2 Rw' R Uw2 U
*5. *B' L' U' B2 Fw D2 Uw2 L' F2 L R2 Fw' F D2 U' B Fw2 F Uw' B' L' Fw2 D' Fw' F' R' F' Rw' U' Rw' B2 L' Rw2 R2 Fw2 U' Rw D' R2 Uw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw' Bw' Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 B R Uw2 Bw2 Fw' U' Bw L Rw R' D2 Dw U' Lw2 Fw Uw' U' Bw' Dw' B2 Lw' Dw' Lw' R U' F R Dw' L' Dw' U B2 Bw' L' R' Uw' Lw2 F' Lw' Bw F Uw2 B Fw' F2 D2 Uw' Fw' Dw' B' Uw Fw2 F2 D2 R
*2. *B R2 Bw2 F Dw2 U Fw Uw' U2 B' Uw Rw B Fw2 F2 L' R' Dw2 B2 Uw' L2 R' D2 Uw B' D2 Fw2 R' Fw L' B2 Bw' Rw' Bw Dw2 Uw2 Rw' D2 F L Lw2 D Uw2 L2 R Fw F' D U2 Fw2 Lw Uw' Lw' Rw2 B2 Lw2 R' D U Fw2
*3. *Bw L2 Dw2 Bw' F2 R' F Lw' Dw Lw' D Uw' Lw2 B R2 D Uw2 U' Bw' Lw2 D F' D Rw' F' L2 Rw R' Fw Dw B2 F2 D2 Bw F2 Dw Bw' F' Lw Bw2 Fw L' Uw' Fw F U' Fw2 U2 Lw' D' R Dw' B Bw' Fw F' Lw' B' Bw R2
*4. *F Lw2 B2 Fw2 Lw Fw' Uw' L2 Lw Rw2 R B' Bw Dw' Lw2 Uw' L' B2 Dw' F2 Lw' Uw' R2 F' Dw B Uw Lw Bw' L' R' Dw2 B2 Bw Fw2 Uw Bw2 L B' F' Uw' R' D' Fw Rw' Uw L Bw R' D2 Uw U L2 R2 D' Dw B2 F' Uw' L2
*5. *Dw Uw' U2 Lw2 Rw' R B2 Fw2 F' Dw2 B' Rw' D B Lw Fw' U2 Bw' Dw' U' L' Lw' R2 B2 Lw' D2 Fw Uw B Bw Fw2 Dw2 Lw' Dw' U2 Bw' Fw F2 Rw Fw2 F2 Lw' Fw R U' B' Bw' Dw2 B' F' Lw2 F U' Rw Dw2 B2 D2 Bw' Fw' F2

*6x6x6*
*1. *L2 3R D 2U' 2B' 2R2 2B U F U' B' D 2B2 2R R2 2U B 3U' U F' 2U R 2F' 3U' 2R2 3F2 2F 3R2 D' 3R' 2R' 2D2 B2 2U 2B' U2 R' D 2L2 3F 3U2 3R2 R D' 3U 2U' R2 2F U 2L D' 2U' U 3F2 2D' 2B 2D2 2U' 2R2 R 2B2 F' 2L' 3R' R' D 2B' F 2D' R2 B2 2B2 L' 2L2 D' L 2D U 2B' R'
*2. *3F R' 2D2 3R D L' 2R R' 3F2 L2 2L' 2B' 2L F 2R2 D' U2 3F2 3U' 2F 2D2 3U' B F' L' 2R' 2U' U2 3F' D 2U 2B F D2 2D2 3F' D' 2U' F 2L2 2D L F2 2L' R' 2D2 3R2 U' R2 B 2R2 R' 2D' 2L' 2R' U 3F2 2L2 F U2 3F2 2F R' B 3F 3R2 3F R 2U2 B 2U2 U2 3R 2R' 2D 2B2 U' 2B' F' 2R
*3. *F2 2R2 3F' 2F' F' 2R U' B F' D2 R2 B2 2F2 D' 3U2 L' D' 2L2 R' 2D 2F' 3U' B 2D' 2R F' 3R 2B' 3F2 L' B2 2B2 2D2 2U' 2L' R2 2B 3F2 L' R2 2D 2U' U' F2 2L B2 F2 D F2 L 2R R2 U L' U 3R' 2B F 2U' 2B' F2 2L2 2B2 2L' 2B 2U2 R 2B' 3F' 3U 3R' U B2 2B' F2 2U B2 3U2 3F' F'
*4. *U2 2B2 2D L 3F' 2L 3F' 3U B 3F' 2R2 2B 2F2 F 2R F2 2D 2B D2 R 2F D 2U F2 D2 2D' 2U2 B2 2F' U 2L2 B2 2B 3R 2B2 2L' U2 F L2 2R' R' 3U' U2 2L' 2F L' 2D' 2L' 2B2 3F 3R' R' D 2U2 2B2 U 2B 2R' 2F' 2L2 2R 2D2 L' 2L 3R2 2R2 R' D 3U 2U' 3R' R2 3F2 2D 3U 2F2 D2 2D2 3U2 2U
*5. *2D' 2F' 2L 3F' 3R' F 2L 3R2 2F 2D2 2B2 2L D2 3U' B2 2F U' L U 3R' 3F 2R2 2B' 3F' 2R' U2 R F2 3R 2B 3F' R 2D2 3U' 3R 2D2 2B D' 2D' 3U 2L 2B2 3U' 2U 2B' 2R2 D2 2D' 3U2 U2 2L2 R2 F2 2U' 3R2 2D R2 3F2 D 3U L' 3R' 2B' 2F2 2D' 2B2 2F2 D2 2R F 2D' U2 L2 2L2 2R R D' L 2R R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3D2 L' D2 3U 2R D2 2D' 3U 3F2 2L' 3U R 3U' 3B' 2D' 3D' L' 2R 3F D 2D 3U2 U2 2L R 3F2 3D' B' 2R2 D 3B F 2R 3D' 2L2 2U L2 D 3D' 2U' 2B2 3B F2 3D 3R F 2R2 D' 2D2 3F 3L 3R 2D' 2U 3F L' 3L' F2 R' B' 2L2 3B2 3F2 2R' B 2U U 3L2 3R 3D' 2U R2 3D 2U' 2B' 3D2 3U2 2U2 2B' L2 3U' B F 2L 3L' 3B 2F' L B2 D 2F' U 3F 2D2 2B' 2F 2U 3R2 U R'
*2. *D2 L 2L2 3L' 3D2 3U2 2U2 B2 3F' 2L 2D2 L 2L2 R2 2B' 2F' 3R2 3D' R' F2 2D' 2L2 2B 2D2 U' 3R' 3D2 2B' 3L2 3R 2U2 2L' 2R2 2F2 F2 2R 3D 3U U 3R 3U2 2U 3B2 F 2U' 3B 2U2 2F2 L' B2 3U2 2U' 2F' F2 2L B 2B 3F2 F2 3D2 3B' 2R2 U2 2L2 D' 2F2 2D' F D' 3B 2F' U2 2L2 D' 3B 2F2 3R2 2R' F2 R' 2D' 2U2 3B' 3F 3L 2R' B 3B 2F2 D' 3R' 3B2 2F 2R' B' 2B' 3B2 2D2 3U2 L
*3. *2D 2B 3B 2R' 3B2 3F' 2F' 3R 2B 2L' B2 3B L' 3R 3B 2F' D2 3L 3R 3B 3F' 3U2 2U' 3F L' 2U' R' 2D 2F' 2D 2L 2R2 R' U2 R 3D' U' R2 D2 R 2D' 2B' R D' 3F 2L2 3U' 2L2 3L2 2R B 2D2 U' 2L 2U' L B2 3D 3R2 D2 3U B2 3D 2U F R' D2 B 3F2 D' L 2B 2L 3R2 2F2 F2 L' 2L' 3L2 D2 L 2U' R' U2 B 3B2 3U' U 3F' D 2D 2U U2 3L' 3R2 2R' 2F 3U2 3B' R'
*4. *F' 2D2 2U B' 2B 3R' 2F2 3L2 B2 3U 3F 2F' 2R' 2B' R 3D2 R' B U2 3R 2U' 2F 3R 2R2 3B' F2 D2 3B2 2L 3L2 2D 2F' 3R' 2R2 3U' L 2B 2L' 3L 2R2 D' 3D' 2U 2L R2 2F' U 3L 2B 2L 3L2 3R D2 2L R' 3B' 3F2 R' F2 R 3B' 2U' 3L 2R 2U U' L D' L 3R' R2 3U' B' 2U 2L B2 3F2 3L2 F2 3D2 L 2L' R' 3D' 3L 3R 3B' L' 3L 3R' F' D' 2D 3D 3U' 3B2 3U' 2L2 2D' 3D
*5. *R2 D 2D2 2B2 3L2 3R' 2B2 3U' F D R B 3B F' 2L 3D' L2 U2 3R 3F' 2L2 F' 2L B 3F F' 2D' 2R2 2U2 3R F' 3D' 2U2 U 2L' 2U U R D2 3D' 3B' 2D B' 3F2 F' R2 2U 3R 3B 3R' 2D2 3D' U2 L 2U2 U F' 2D2 2R2 3B 3L' F2 D' 3L' 2R' 2F' 2D' B2 D' 3D2 2B2 3F' 3R2 2D' 2B' 3F' F' D' 3D 3R R' 2B 2F 3D R 3D F2 U 3R2 U' 2L' 2B' 3L 3F' 3L 2R D 3B2 2F' 2L'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R F' U F R' U2 F 
*2. *R2 F' U R2 U' R2 U 
*3. *U2 F' R U' F2 U R2 U R' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D U L2 D B2 L2 B2 U B2 U B' D2 R' D U F2 R2 U' B L' 
*2. *D B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 R' D F' D' B' R2 D' F2 R' D2 R' 
*3. *D' L2 B2 D B2 D F2 U R B' D F L' R2 D2 U R2 F' L U' 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B L R2 D' Rw B F' D2 Uw' L' U' L R2 U2 R2 Uw B Fw' F' U L2 Uw L Rw R2 F2 U2 Fw2 L' Uw L' Rw' R' B' Rw2 Fw R Uw2 L2 R
*2. *L2 B2 Fw F2 L R B2 Fw' R2 Uw2 L' D' Fw' U' R' D2 Fw' U' B2 F2 Uw' F R2 U L' Rw Uw2 L' Fw' L2 Fw' U B2 D2 U' L' R2 Uw' L Fw'
*3. *D B L2 R2 B' U2 B2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 Uw' L R2 F2 Uw' U2 F R2 D U F' Uw' L' Fw' L2 F2 D' Uw U B L2 Fw Uw' U' Fw2 D' U' B L' Fw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D Dw2 F2 Uw U B2 F' Dw Uw U' R U Fw' Lw2 Bw2 Lw' Fw L2 Uw B' Fw' Lw' Dw2 Fw' D2 B2 Uw' Rw Dw L2 R' B R' Bw2 Lw2 R' B L Lw' F' Rw' Dw' F2 Dw Lw Dw' R D2 R' D2 Bw U Rw2 Bw' Dw' B' Lw Rw2 R
*2. *B2 Fw L2 R Dw' F L2 D' Uw2 U B D B Fw2 U' B2 Bw' D B' Bw2 D Dw' F R2 Fw L' D2 Rw2 U2 L' D' B2 Dw2 U Rw2 Uw2 U' R Fw Lw' Rw D' Dw' Lw2 R2 B' Bw2 U2 Lw Uw Lw Bw2 Fw L F' D' Dw U' L2 Uw
*3. *D' Bw2 L Bw2 R Dw B' Lw2 Dw' Lw R Fw' Uw' Rw2 Bw' F' Lw2 D Bw2 L Lw B L Fw Uw2 R2 Fw' Dw L' Lw' R' Dw2 Uw R' Fw' D2 Dw' Bw' Uw Rw' B' Lw' Bw2 Rw2 U L2 F' Lw R' Uw' Lw Bw2 Dw' Bw Rw' Dw Uw U B F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 D R2 U R' B F D B' U B U' L U 
*2. *B2 R2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 D L' F D L F D U L2 B2 R U 
*3. *U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' L' B2 D' R2 U2 F U B2 L' F2 L2 
*4. *U B2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 D' B' U2 B' L F R2 U' L2 R2 F R' U' 
*5. *D' U' B2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 R' B F2 U R' D B R2 F2 
*6. *U' R2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 B R' F' D' U' F D' L2 U' L' R2 
*7. *D U R2 U' F2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 L R2 D2 B L' B2 D2 R B' D' R2 
*8. *D2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 U' F2 R' F' L' B' R2 D B U L2 B2 R' U' 
*9. *R2 D' U' B2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 R' F2 L2 U B2 D2 L' B' F2 U R' D' 
*10. *U2 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 U B' L' D R' B2 L2 D' F2 
*11. *U L2 D2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 F L' D2 L' B D U' F' L' F 
*12. *F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 U R' U' B' U2 B' U' L D' B' L2 U2 
*13. *F2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 U F2 D' B U L D' L' F2 L B' F' D' F 
*14. *U2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' F L' B' L2 B' U B L D2 U 
*15. *U' F2 D' R2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 L2 D' R' B U' R' B2 F R 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D R2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 D R F' L R2 U F' U R F2 
*2. *U R2 D' L2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U L' B D' F2 L2 R U2 L' B D2 
*3. *F2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 B R2 F L2 D L' U R D' B2 R2 
*4. *U2 B2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R F U B F' D L' B2 F D2 F' 
*5. *F2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 R' B R' B' R B' R B L D' 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' B2 U' B2 U' F2 D' L2 D2 R2 U2 B F' D' B U' L' U' R' U F' 
*2. *U' F2 D L2 D2 U B2 D2 U' F R F2 D L2 B2 L' B' R' F' U 
*3. *F2 U' B2 U R2 F2 D B' L R F L2 R' U' F L' R2 F2 R2 
*4. *F2 U B2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 B U2 F L' R D' F' L D U' 
*5. *R2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 R U' B D2 R D' B2 U' L' 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' R2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U R2 U' B2 F2 R' U' R D L' B2 F U2 R2 
*2. *U' B2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 R' U' L2 D2 F' L B' F2 R2 
*3. *B2 R2 U R2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 F2 L' F2 R' B2 F R D2 U B L' D' 
*4. *U' B2 D' L2 D F2 U B2 D2 B L' D U R B D2 L2 B' U L F 
*5. *D' F2 D' R2 D' R2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 L' D2 R2 F' R D2 R' D' 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D' F2 D' R2 D' R2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 L' D2 R2 F' R D2 R' D' 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U R2 U F' R' U R2 F' R' 
*3. *B2 U2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U L2 U' B F' L D B D2 B U R 
*4. *Rw B L2 Rw2 F' D2 F2 D' B2 F' Uw B2 D L2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw' R Fw2 L' Rw Uw U' L2 Fw2 L' Uw2 U' B2 F R U2 F L' B F Uw2 B2 Rw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U F' U2 F' U F2 U2 
*3. *F2 L2 D' L2 D' U2 B2 D' L2 D' B D' R2 U L2 R2 B2 R' D' B D' 
*4. *Fw' U L2 F' Rw' R2 D B2 Fw2 F D Fw Uw Rw R2 F' D2 Uw' U2 F2 D' F2 L Rw D' Uw' U F2 Uw L Rw2 B2 L2 F R' D' Uw L2 D' F
*5. *Bw' Fw' Rw U' Bw Rw B' U2 R' D Bw2 Dw' Bw2 D' Dw L2 Dw2 Rw Uw2 U' F2 U2 L2 Bw' Fw F' Dw' L' D B2 Lw Dw' Uw2 Bw D B' Dw' L Lw Rw' D Lw U' B' F' U2 F' Rw' Bw Dw' Uw' Lw Uw2 L2 D2 Bw2 R2 Dw2 Lw R

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=1 / dUdU u=3,d=-2 / ddUU u=1,d=0 / UdUd u=4,d=-5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=6 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=-3 / dUdU u=-2,d=4 / ddUU u=-4,d=-1 / UdUd u=-2,d=-1 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=2 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=-1 / dUdU u=-5,d=2 / ddUU u=-3,d=6 / UdUd u=5,d=-1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=1 / dddU
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=-1 / dUdU u=4,d=0 / ddUU u=-3,d=2 / UdUd u=6,d=1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=1 / dddU
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=2 / dUdU u=4,d=3 / ddUU u=0,d=-1 / UdUd u=-3,d=-1 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=6 / dUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' U' R L' U' L U' R U' R' U R' L' B' u r' l' b 
*2. *U R U L R' U L' R' B' R' B R' U R' L' u r b' 
*3. *R' U L' R L U L' U B' U B L U' B' r l 
*4. *R U R L' U' R L R U R' U R U R' L' B u 
*5. *L' U' R L' U L' R L R L' U' L' B r' l' b 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-1) (-5,-2) (3,3) (2,5) (3,3) (6,4) (3,0) (-3,3) (6,3) (3,3) (0,3) (6,3) (0,2) (-5,2) (1,2)
*2. *(0,-4) (0,-2) (0,3) (0,2) (4,1) (0,3) (0,2) (-3,3) (3,0) (-4,3) (0,2) (0,1) (-3,4) (6,1) (5,0) (-3,0) (-2,0) (0,5)
*3. *(0,-1) (0,4) (-3,3) (-3,3) (-3,1) (0,3) (-3,2) (-3,3) (6,0) (-4,3) (2,0) (2,0) (6,4) (-4,4) (0,2) (0,4) (0,0)
*4. *(-3,-4) (3,-2) (-3,3) (6,0) (6,2) (-5,0) (6,0) (5,0) (5,4) (6,0) (6,4) (-2,0) (4,2) (2,2) (2,0) (6,4)
*5. *(0,2) (0,4) (-3,3) (-3,0) (3,3) (6,3) (0,3) (3,0) (4,0) (0,2) (4,3) (1,0) (4,3) (0,3) (2,2) (-4,4) (6,0)


----------



## Faz (Jun 25, 2009)

Halfway through the year!

*2x2:* 3.34, 4.05, (6.75), (3.23), 4.14 = *3.78*
Normals. Stupid 6.
*3x3: *12.38, 12.70, 13.56, (13.95), (12.06) = *12.88*
Dayum.
*4x4: *57.52, 59.33, 55.95, (1:05.22), (55.42) = *57.60*
I cut my finger.
*5x5: *1:40.56, 1:38.70, (1:49.23), 1:47.78, (1:35.86) =* 1:42.35*
Stupid sup 105s
*6x6:* 4:07.62, 4:08.83, 3:57.97, (4:31.19), (3:47.26) = *4:04.81*
Arrgh, fail.
*7x7:* 6:33.53, 6:50.34, (6:51.25), (6:28.97), DNS = *6:45.04*
Didn't want to do the last one
*3x3OH:* (31.28), 25.98, 30.00, 29.41, (19.44) = *28.46*
nonlucky 19. The 30.00 was a complete F2L failure, but nice LL.
*234:* *1:25.79*
Fail, just fail.
*2345:* *2:56.08*
"I like that boom boom pow"
*2x2BLD:* DNF, 22.00, 8.98+ = *8.98*
1 move FL on the last one.
*3x3BLD:*

*Megaminx:*(1:38.06), 1:31.31, (1:25.59), 1:33.23, 1:34.74 = 1:33.09
Good, I guess.
*Sq1: *46.22, (28.30), (52.38), 31.25, 37.19 = *38.22*
lol52
*Magic:* 1.77, 1.55, (1.48), (3.11), 1.78 = *1.70*
Magic isn't a real event 
*3x3MTS:* (1:04.56), 1:08.00, (1:33.94), 1:10.64, 1:11.58 = 1:10.07
Yeah!

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. D' F2 D' R2 D' R2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 L' D2 R2 F' R D2 R' D'*

Ok, I usually suck at this, but I got lucky and found a PLL skip. 

Solution: *31 moves*

2x2x2 Block: Z2 U’ F’ L F2 D2 *(5)*
Double extended cross: y L R2 U L’ U’ x’ *(10)*
Finish F2L: U R’ U2 R U’ R B’ R’ B U2 L’ U L y *(23)*
OLL: R U R’ U’ R’ F R F’ *(31)*
PLL skip


----------



## happa95 (Jun 25, 2009)

Tyler Hakomori

3x3BLD:
1. 1:44.94
2. DNF (1:36.68)
3. 1:28.97


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 25, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 24.85, 24.15, 23.22, (27.92), (17.48) = *24.07*
*3x3x3:* (45.93), 42.27, (39.53), 41.35+, 41.80 = *41.81*
*4x4x4:* 3:28.31, (3:18.55), (3:58.39), 3:39.92, 3:31.49 = *3:33.24*
*5x5x5:* (5:19.25), 5:53.70, (9:49.58), 6:36.20, 5:46.08 = *6:05.33*
*6x6x6:* 10:10.11, 10:45.55, (11:39.84), 11:01.46+, (9:33.50) = *10:39.04*
*7x7x7:* (16:32.84), 15:45.14, 15:16.92, (14:24.03), 16:32.65 = *15:51.57*
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 2:35.04, 2:28.49, (2:12.58), (3:07.85), 2:21.48 = *2:28.34*
*3x3x3 With Feet:* 
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *4:47.17*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *11:35.93*
*Magic:* 
*Clock:*
*MegaMinx:* 6:43.90, 5:52.21, (5:01.76), (7:37.75), 5:41.14 = *6:05.75*
(MF8 minx - poptastic!)
*PyraMinx:* (31.48), 18.96, 21.37, (17.32), 24.17 =*21.50*
*Square-1:*


----------



## blah (Jun 25, 2009)

*3x3x3*: 14.67, 14.15, 12.97, 15.37, 16.26 = *14.73*

*4x4x4*: 1:17.56, 1:18.14, 1:04.72, 1:19.19, 1:10.31 = *1:15.34*

*5x5x5*: 2:42.15, 2:24.74, 2:06.82, 2:09.87, 2:03.00 = *2:13.81*
Funny how my 5x5x5 improved without any practice while my 3x3x3 and 4x4x4 got so much worse 

*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF, 1:45.61, 1:23.21 = *1:23.21*
About 1 BLD attempt per month on average over the past few months. This was _very_ unexpected. The DNF was sup-2, which was what I expected 

*3x3x3 OH*: 23.04, 25.95, 30.04, 33.00, 31.16 = *29.05*

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*: 2:24.93, 2:06.90, 1:31.08, 1:43.39, 2:37.74 = *2:05.07*

*3x3x3 Fewest moves*: D2 R2 U R' D2 R U' R' D' R' D' F D F' D' R D R' D R L' F' L F' L' F2 U2 D2 B2 = *(29)*


----------



## marineasalia (Jun 25, 2009)

Marine Asalia

*2x2*: 10.56, (19.33), 13.64, (9.83), 13.95 = *12.72* 

*3x3*: 19.53, 19.05, (15.77), (20.09), 18.28 = *18.95*

*4x4*: 1.	2:29.19, 2:30.91, 2:15.98, (2:55.59), (2:09.73) = *2:25.36*

*3x3 OH*: 1:16.38, 1:18.56, (1:13.75), 1:40.42, (1:52.38) = *1:25.12*

*3x3 BLD*: DNF, DNS, DNS


----------



## byu (Jun 25, 2009)

Brian Yu

3x3

4x4

3x3 BLD


----------



## Edam (Jun 25, 2009)

2x2 - (24.19), 18.77, 14.96, 15.91, (14.50) = 16.55
3x3 - (21.38), (25.03), 21.86, 24.77, 23.08 = 23.24
4x4 - 2:37.78, 2:13.55, (3:02.61), (2:03.61), 2:37.34 = 2:29.56
5x5 - (3:21.22), (2:46.33), 2:48.59, 2:53.77, 3:04.43 = 2:55.60
7x7 - (9:09.65), (9.54.76), 9:17.04, 9:15.52, 9:27.97 = 9:20.18

my 4x4 times are a joke compares to my 5x5 ones.

magic - 1.33, 1.22, DNF, 1.28, 1.19 = 1.28 eh..

pyraminx - 18.52, (23.22), 21.84, (8.53), 12.97 = 17.78
234 - 3:08.96
2345 - 6:56.55 - terrible


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 25, 2009)

*2x2: 5.44*
(7.45), 5.54, 5.84, 4.94, (3.71)

*3x3: 17.67*
17.68, 17.49, 17.83, (DNF), (17.26)

*4x4: 1:42.27*
1:39.50, (1:57.03), 1:40.20, (1.29.91), 1:47.10 

*5x5: 2:58.33* PB!!! 
2:48.35, (3:26.26), 3:26.18, (2:26.94), 2:40.45

*Square 1: 1:16.42* 
1:25.58, 1:13.70, (2:26.28), 1:09.97, (47.56) 

*Magic: 2.39* 
(1.66), 2.59, (DNF), 2.71, 1.86


----------



## Gparker (Jun 25, 2009)

EDIT: cant compete


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 25, 2009)

*3x3:* (19.14), 21.16, (22.97), 19.30, 22.19 = 20.88 
_Pretty normal average... Anyway: sub21 is okay, but the 2nd was so easy and it took me 5 seconds to do a simple V-Perm -.-_

*4x4:* (1:30.77) PP, 1:41.39 DP, 1:38.78 OP, (1:58.80) OP, 1:37.33 PP = 1:39.17
_woot! At the first solve I finished Reduction after 45 seconds, but then I messed up 3x3 part so much _


----------



## Am1n- (Jun 25, 2009)

*3x3x3:*
*5x5x5:* 3:46.27, 3:45.27, 3:19.00, 3:54.97, 4:08.37 = *3:46,78*
*6x6x6:*
*7x7x7:*
*3x3x3 FM:*

mvg


----------



## Jai (Jun 25, 2009)

*2x2:* (5.46), 4.18, 5.15, (3.59), 3.97 = *4.43*
Saved by the two 3.xx >_<

*3x3:* 12.91, (14.33), (11.76), 13.55, 12.33 = *12.93*

*4x4:* 59.88, 1:05.63, (50.05), 58.81, (1:08.12) = *1:01.44*

*5x5:* 2:13.85, 2:07.15, (2:39.57), (2:01.75), 2:16.66 = *2:12.55*
Awesome average! 

*3x3OH:* (26.13), 23.68, 20.64, 24.11, (18.59) = *22.81*

*234 Relay:* *1:19.25*
I don't feel like doing 2345. 

*Magic:* 1.47, (1.79), 1.49, (1.41), 1.49 = *1.48*

*Master Magic:* 4.18, 3.99, (4.73), 4.29, (3.77) = *4.15*

*Pyraminx:* (8.27), 7.21, 7.87, (6.61), 7.24 = *7.44*


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 25, 2009)

3x3
(21.46), 25.48, 25.23, (26.45), 25.51=25.40 avg

3x3 OH
57.76, (1:16.00), (45.23) (PB), 1:12.43, 53.07=1:01.08 (PB) avg
So close to a sub 1 minute average  

4x4
2:21.15, (1:54.60), 1:57.08, (DNF), 2:10.16=2:09.46 avg

Are the last two 3x3 with feet scrambles supposed to be the same?


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 25, 2009)

*3x3*: 17.19, 17.40, (16.25), (21.91), 21.69 = *18.76*

Eh, good start but I couldn’t look ahead during the F2L for the last two for some reason.

*2x2*: 5.00, 4.65, (3.84), (7.88+), 5.31 = *4.99*

Normal, a bit slower than average.

*234*: *1:54.06*+

Niiiice. Sub 2  Good 4x4. I took a +2 because I think I inspected a bit too long.

*2x2 BLD*: 19.88+, DNF, DNF = *19.88*

Daaaaang, the last was off by two turns, and it was 15.98. Oh well.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 25, 2009)

3x3: 14.05, (12.66), 13.39, (14.26), 13.01 = 13.48
Average. The first had a really nice cross, but I didn't get a nice F2L =/

2x2: 4.66, 4.55, 4.96, (6.24), (3.21) = 4.72
Good. Seemed like quite easy scrambles for Ortega, anyway 

4x4: (1:04.84), 1:03.90, 57.13, 58.69, (54.83) = 59.91
PB average of 5  OP-O-O-P-O. Last one had a PLL skip, but probably would have still been sub-1 

5x5: (1:59.23), (2:12.54), 2:05.55, 2:01.62, 2:00.96 = 2:02.71
I still need to improve a lot. I had a rolling average of 5 of 1:52 earlier though 

OH: (34.90), 39.27, (48.69), 43.06, 46.58 = 42.97
Am I *gasp* improving?

234: 1:23.79
Grr, double parity. Splits of 5-14-64, which isn't bad.

Sq-1: 22.95, (25.20), 20.23, 23.19, (18.39) = 22.12
All of them had parity  So bearing that in mind, good.

FMC: 35 moves
Scramble: D' F2 D' R2 D' R2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 L' D2 R2 F' R D2 R' D'
Solution: R' F L2 U2 L2 D' L' D2 B' D L' D' L' D L' D' L B' L B2 L' B L B' L' B L B L2 B2 L B L' B L

R' F L2 U2 (2x2x2)
L2 D' L' D2 (2x2x3)
B' D L' D' L' (3x cross)
D L' D' L (edges)
y2 x
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U R U R2 U2 R U R' U R (2-gen finish)

Grr, anyone want to find a better finish?


----------



## snowmous (Jun 25, 2009)

*2x2x2:* (*10.84*), 21.22, 12.52, (*32.50*), 22.00 = 18.58


*3x3x3:* 20.48, 26.50, 21.44, (*34.12*), (*19.45*) = 22.81


*4x4x4:* (*2:24.88*), 2:46.00, (*2:47.22*), 2:43.47, 2:34.20 = 2:41.22
So Bad!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *41 moves*
2x2x2: R D L' F D2
2x2x3: B L U L2 B
3x cross: L U' B L B' U' L B' U B
all but 5 corners: L' B L' B'
fix 2 corners: U B' D2 B U' B' D2 B
fix 3 corners: U' F2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 U2
Comment: Poor time management. I found this very early (except for the corners at the end), but put it aside because there were so many other promising starts. But by the time I hit about 55 minutes, I realized I wasn't going to find anything good (even though this looks like such an outrageously easy scramble), so I went back to this and didn't have time to do anything but quickly write down the first corner solutions I could see. So disappointing - with cancellations this probably could have been a pretty decent solution, but I got greedy and spent too long looking for better. A very poor result. But at least still not a DNF.


----------



## John Lee (Jun 25, 2009)

2x2x2 13.39 13.83 (18.53) 9.09 (6.61) = 12.10
3x3x3 (15.12) 20.80 (26.41) 23.86 25.19 = 23.28
No skips on first solves, just good recognition. Solves 3, 4, and 5 had so many lock ups. Ended up with a bad average 
4x4x4 (1:35.90) 1:24.60 (1:15.05) 1:21.61 1:26.17 = 1:24.13
5x5x5 (2:47.19) (2:16.89) 2:37.01 2:33.53 2:44.91 = 2:38.48
6x6x6 (4:58.66) 4:40.68 (4:31.00) 4:37.46 4:35.03 = 4:37.72
7x7x7 (6:33.99) 7:05.00 6:38.68 (7:47.75) 6:56.43 = 6:53.37
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay 2:21.97
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay 4:24.06


----------



## Novriil (Jun 25, 2009)

Other things will come when I'll finish my stackmat 
3x3x3 Fewest Moves
oeh. It's getting late. I'm hungry and sleepy so I did only 2 tries.
58  Damn.

so the solve:
L2 F2 R U F' U
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U'
U2 R U' R'
R U R' U2 (Y') R' U' R U R' U' R
U2 R U' R' U' F' U F
l' U' L U' L' U2 l
L' U2 L U2 L' B L U L' U' L' B' L2 U'


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 25, 2009)

3x3 OH: 1:12.27, 49.97, 43.02, 49.75, 56.42 = 52.05


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 26, 2009)

Curse you Baian...

FMC: 29 moves

scramble: D' F2 D' R2 D' R2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 L' D2 R2 F' R D2 R' D' 

solution: R D L' R F D2 U2 L' D' L U2 L' D B U' L2 F U F' B U L U' F U F' U2 L' B' 

2x2x2: R D L' R F D2

siamese blocks: L'. B U' L2

3xcross: F U F'

first 1x2x2: B U L U' F

leave 3 corners: U F' U2 L' B' 

insert .= L U2 L' D' L U2 L' D to cancel 2 moves.

Easy start, hard continuation, bad insertion. I'm having a lot more success building 1x2x2 blocks in the LL rather than just solving edges. I think I will try to use this more in the future. I somehow missed that insertion on my first run through, luckily I had enough time to go back and find it. This solution is only 26 STM though


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 26, 2009)

I'll do this some other time
2x2 - 4.75 - FINALLY SUB 5 
(3.13), 4.15, 4.98, (5.98), 5.11

3x3 - 15.40 - PB 
16.34, 15.77, (13.49), 14.09, (17.53)

4x4 - 1:11.09 - Really good avg for me
1:12.38, 1:09.13, (1:03.49), (1:24.91), 1:11.78

5x5 - 2:22.37 - Getting more and more consistent 
(1:58.03), 2:21.16, 2:17.51, 2:28.45, (2:43.14)

6x6 - 5:59.96 - I'm actually gonna start to practice this
(6:14.14), 5:57.11, (5:44.11), 6:09.67, 5:53.11

Magic - 0.95 - lol @ last one. hit the timer so it was +2
0.94, (0.89), 0.97, 0.96, (2.91)

Master magic 3.95 - SUB-4 ! 
3.98, 3.91, (4.01), (3.88), 3.96

pyraminx - 14.79 - maybe I'll start using an actual method and not intuitive solving 
15.61, (17.15), (12.31), 14.09, 14.68

megaminx - 4:41.67 - I've been practicing this the most lately 
4:34.11, 4:43.49, 4:47.41, (4:21.13), (5:15.12)

2-4 - 1:49.11 - easy 4x4

2-5 - 3:34.49 - Pretty bleh


----------



## elimescube (Jun 26, 2009)

*2x2x2:* 5.93, 5.11, 5.50 (6.03), (4.40) = *5.51*
*3x3x3 FM: (39)* F' D' F2 R B2 D' R U' L' U' L U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R U B U' B' U B U B' R B2 R F R' B2 R F' R U'

_3x3x3 FM breakdown:_
Scramble: D' F2 D' R2 D' R2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 L' D2 R2 F' R D2 R' D' 
2x2x2: F' D' F2 R B2 D' (6)
2x2x3: R U' L' U' L (11)
F2L: U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R U R' (23)
OLL: R B U' B' U B U B' R' (32)
PLL: R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R (41)
AUF: U' (42)
cancellations: 1 (-2)
combinations: 1 (-1)
total: (39)


----------



## salshort (Jun 26, 2009)

magic: 3.01 (DNF) (2.74) 3.09 2.80
AV=2.97

2x2x2: 12.30 (DNF) 17.79 (10.90) 15.00
AV = 15.03

2x2x2 blind(always got up to the pll's but never could predict what they would be): DNF DNF DNF

3x3x3 regular: (25.22) 28.08 (41.42) 33.37 35.77
AV=32.41

4x4x4: 4:20.44 4:10.01 (4:25.22) 3:42.81 (3:30.68) 
AV=4:04.42 

5x5x5(pb and single pb): (6:13.78) 5:29.65 5:56.59 (4:46.56) 6:11.21 
AV=5:52.48

Pyraminx: 22.64 (24.16) 9.41 (9.12) 15.27
AV=15.77

3x3x3 one handed: (1:12.51) (1:01.90) 1:03.76 1:06.37 1:03.91
AV=1:04.68 PB!

3x3x3 MTS: 9:41.20 5:27.89 DNF (3:52.68 + 4=3:56.68) DNF
AV=DNF

2x2x2-4x4x4 relay: 4:43.00
Damn pop, that solve could have been 30 seconds better!

2x2x2-5x5x5 relay:10:31.88
everything but 4x4x4 was pretty bad.


----------



## stray (Jun 26, 2009)

FMC: F' U' R2 U' L' B U2 B' D2 B U2 B' U2 D R U D' F2 U2 B' R B U' R D' F2 L' U L 
F2 D (31)

F' U' R2 U' L' D2* 2X2 block (6)
U2 D R U D' F2 U2 B' R B U' f2l minus 1 slot (17)
R D' F2 L' U L F2 D all but 3 corner (25)
*insert: [D2,B U2 B'] 2 move cancel (31)


Then I find the second start , just the same with MistArts's.
After 12 moves, f2l minus 1 slot have been done and two additional pairs, its so well for me. After so many trys to solve the edge first (I always do this , but MistArts solve corner first,its so hard for me), I got it, and all solved! 
This scramble is so special for me, I can feel it

It took me almost 1 day, so it does't count. 

FMC: F R' B2 U F2 U R B' L U B' L B2 U L U' L' B' U2 L U2 L' B' (23)

F R' B2 U F2 U R 2x2 block (7)
B' L U B' L f2l minus 1 slot (12)
B2 U L U' L' B' U2 L U2 L' B' all... (23)


----------



## blah (Jun 26, 2009)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: D2 R2 U R' D2 R U' R' D' R' D' F D F' D' R D R' D R L' F' L F' L' F2 U2 D2 B2 *(29)*

WOOT! First time _ever_ trying FMC! Way awesome!  Super super super super super lucky. (Not as lucky as Jimmy's 22 though )

Edit: Just saw Baian's 28. Seems like FMC is the only category anyone can (almost) win even on their first try  But this is way too lucky to happen another time. I'll probably find it hard to even sub-40 in the future 

Edit 2: @Vault312: Mine happens to be 27 STM, 1 shy 

Edit 3: Oops, I got so excited I forgot to post my solution. Here it is:

Scramble: D' F2 D' R2 D' R2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 L' D2 R2 F' R D2 R' D' 
(Scramble)': D R D2 R' F R2 D2 L F2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D R2 D F2 D
2x2x2: B2 D2 U2 L
2x2x3: L' F2 L F L' F L
Fridrichize: R'
F2L slot 3: D' R D' R' D F D' F'
F2L slot 4: D R D' R'
Conjugated commutator: R D2 R U R' D2 R U' R2 [R2 ; R' : D2 , U]
AUF: D2
Solution: B2 D2 U2 (L L') F2 L F L' F L R' D' R D' R' D F D' F' D R (D' R' R D) D R U R' D2 R U' R2 D2
(Solution)': D2 R2 U R' D2 R U' R' D' R' D' F D F' D' R D R' D R L' F' L F' L' F2 U2 D2 B2

2x2x2 was sweet. Tried many different 2x2x3 expansions, this lousy 7-mover gave me nice last 2 slots, so I just used it  Tried many ways to insert the last 2 F2L pairs, one of them gave a Niklas + U perm for LL, spent _way_ too much time trying to figure out a 6-move 3-cycle for those last 3 edges. I gave up and found a ridiculously easy 1-look LL, it even came with move cancellations. Took about 40 minutes and I only have 1 cube, so I kept scrambling, solving, messing up, and rescrambling  (for some reason I'm pretty good at doing inverse scrambles just by reading the original scramble)

(L L') move cancellation was intended. Other than that, 4 move last F2L slot was "lucky"; 1-look LL was lucky; (D' R' R D) move cancellation was lucky. Won't sub-40 next time


----------



## Kev43 (Jun 26, 2009)

*2x2*: 12.66; 15.22; DNF; 28.18; 18.58 ==>*20.66*
I didn't think it was possible to be so bad.

*3x3*: 40.34; 36.98; 44.34; 45.30; 38.58 ==> *41"08*
No bad.

*3x3 blindfolded*: 6:55.46; DNF; DNF ==> *6:55.46*
The second is off by 2 flipped edges (I memorised 1 instead of A).
4 misoriented corners on the 3rd.
Good first solve anyway.

*3x3 OH*: 1:46.00; 1:46.28; DNF; 1:11.82; 1:28.00 ==> *1:40.09*
I beat my PB twice. I just have to train a bit to beat this another time.

*3x3 Match the scamble*: 3:05.30; DNF; 3:07.38; DNF; DNF ==> *DNF*
Only the second time I try it. Funny but difficult 

*2-4 relay*: *DNF* Oh I was glad seeing the time but I forgot the 222


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Jun 26, 2009)

*Alifianto Adi*

*2x2x2* : 8.69, *5.41*, *12.94*, 6.42, 6.64 = *7.25*
*3x3x3* : *19.31*, 18.85, *18.06*, 18.29, 18.31 = *18.48*
*4x4x4* : *2:11.80*, 1:42.41, 1:45.19, *1:39.03*, 1:48.36 = *1:45.32*
*3x3x3 One Handed* : 43.89, *53.67*, 32.52, 42.75, *30.81* = *39.72*
*234 Relay* : *2:13.89*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded* : *46.78*, 57.89, 55.43. *Best Time* = *46.78*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded* : 2:56.78, 3:12.34, *2:52.34*. *Best Time* = *2:52.34*


----------



## PM 1729 (Jun 26, 2009)

*3x3x3:* 26.73, 25.88, (25.84), (31.69), 26.39 =*26.33*
 Quite good.
*3x3x3 bld:*3:17.68,DNF,DNF=*3:17.68*
The DNF's were both sub-3 .I wish they had been successful.


----------



## rwcinoto (Jun 26, 2009)

*2x2*: 6.96, (6.09), 7.07, 6.34, (10.46) = *6.79*
*3x3*: 24.30, 26.55, (29.17), (21.83), 25.83 = *25.56*
*4x4*: (2:12.34), (1:29.89), 1:34.93, 2:06.54, 1:54.13 = *1:51.87*
*3x3 BLD*: 3:48.21, DNF, 3:10.98 = *3:10.98*
*3x3 OH*: 38.69, (40.15), (31.06), 38.53, 38.42 = *38.55*
*3x3 WF*: (1:03.04), 55.59, 53.50, 55.92, (49.64) = *55.00*
*Pyraminx*: (13.52), 12.72, 10.98, (8.35), 11.78 = *11.83*
*Square-1*: (1:17.15), 51.66, 1:00.31, 39.14, (35.00) = *50.37*
*Multi BLD*: *1/2 17:11.39*
*Clock*: 30.59, (29.42), (42.76), 31.72, 35.12 = *32.48*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 27, 2009)

Silly question perhaps, but anyway:

May I write down the moves on a piece of paper while solving Match the Scramble?


----------



## ender9994 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Ender9994:*

*Magic:* 1.53, (2.58), 1.83, (1.39), 1.53, ... 1.63 average

*2x2:* 12.61, 14.30, DNF, (6.67), 10.58, ... 12.50 average

*3x3:* (21.22), DNF, 26.28, 25.92, 27.44, ... 26.55 average

*4x4:* 2:46.33, 2:29.95, (2:19.36), 2:58.17, DNF, ... 2:44.82 average

*2x2 - 4x4 Relay:* 3:24.55 

*2x2 - 5x5 Relay:* 9:22.91


*2x2 blind:* DNF, DNF, 31.94, ...31.94 best 

*3x3 OH:* 2:02.92, (1:57.76), DNF, 2:14.86, 2:16.44, ... 2:11.41 Average

*3x3 MTS: * 3:50.59, 4:19.75, DNF, 4:08.17, (2:41.73), ... 4:06.17 average


----------



## Max Neitzel (Jun 27, 2009)

*3x3x3* : 17.94, (20.56), 16.53, 17.96, (DNF) = *18.82 *
Very good solves for me, but with a bad cross mistake on the last one.

4x4x4:

3x3x3 Blindfolded:


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 27, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Silly question perhaps, but anyway:
> 
> May I write down the moves on a piece of paper while solving Match the Scramble?


Which moves? The solving moves, or the scrambling moves? Probably you're not allowed to do any of those, but I can't understand what kind of advantage you hope to pull out of it?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 27, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > Silly question perhaps, but anyway:
> ...



I solve it by doing it blind backwards. And it is much harder to remember backwards than forwards, much more than one would think. If I can write down the solving moves I can just read it backwards, I think I can do it sub-2 then. But I admit it feels like cheating a little. But if Arnaud thinks it is ok.... I've not seen any written rules for MTS. (It sounds silly, but another thing I've dnf-ed MTS very often is memoing the scrambled cube and then shut my eyes and starting
to solve the scrambled cube, not the solved. Habits are hard to break )


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 27, 2009)

Why would you do it blindfolded in the first place? Is that because you don't understand how to do it sighted, or just for fun? And I think it's illegal, because you use other equipment than just a cube and your body. Of course, MTS is no official event, so it has no written rules, but nobody just executes the scrambles on the other cube so he gets something like 8 seconds? I think you should follow all the normal 3x3 rules, unless it's not possible in the situation.

My results (finally):

2x2: 5.50 (5.88) (4.19) 4.66 4.78 = 4.98 *Ok.*
3x3: 15.55 (19.58) (14.44) 16.47 16.95 = 16.32 *Ok.*
4x4: 1:12.11 1:07.61 (1:03.62) (1:17.25) 1:09.09 = 1:09.60 *Bad.*
5x5: 2:04.24 (2:04.55) (1:44.06) 1:46.98 1:59.07 =1:56.76 *Bad.*
6x6: (4:44.70) (3:56.05) 4:27.73 4:17.02 3:42.31 = 4:13.60 *Good.*
7x7: 5:57.08 (5:54.55) (6:15.12) 5:59.70 6:13.81 = 6:03.53 *Great!*
2x2BLD: 57.36 44.69 20.70 = 20.70 *I'm getting better at speedBLD *
3x3BLD: 2:56.84 DNF 3:18.33 = 2:56.84 At least it's sub-3... I can't believe the last one was solved! First, I forgot my corner memo, so I moved on to the edges. I didn't know how many corners I had already solved, so I did the parity fix, because I thought it was an odd number. After that, I solved the first edge, and the second one, and when I came to the third one, I realized that I didn't solve the second one in its correct orientation, so I went back to fix that. Then, when I came to the fourth edge, I realized that I started with the middle layer flipped, so I solved DB where it should have been UF. I undid all the edges I had already solved, fixed the very first edge, and finished off the edges. Back to the corners. I knew I had 7 items, and I knew my memo again, but I had forgotten how many I had already solved, so I guessed 3. I solved the remaining 4 corners, and miraculously, it was solved!

P.S. Breakdown of that solve was 58 seconds memo, 2:20 minutes execution 

3x3MultiBLD: 1/2 13:33.00 = 0 points *Epic fail... These scrambles were really hard for me... All those cycles on the first one...*
3x3OH: 31.00 (29.42) 29.81 30.45 (32.41) = 30.42 *Consistent?*
Square-1: (40.98) 38.58 (27.38) 27.38 34.74 = 33.57 *Great!*
Pyraminx: 8.98 8.02 9.30 (4.66) (13.46) = 8.77 *Sub-9 *
2-3-4: 1:36.00 *Ok.*
2-3-4-5: 3:20.28 *Great!* 
Megaminx: 1:44.10 1:49.54 1:41.18 (1:50.10) (1:38.64) = 1:44.94 *Meh... :/*


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 27, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Silly question perhaps, but anyway:
> 
> May I write down the moves on a piece of paper while solving Match the Scramble?





The first post said:


> We follow the official WCA rules for all events.



Sorry Mats, that means no notes or papers. 

Keep at it, you'll get an average one of these days


----------



## Kian (Jun 27, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > Silly question perhaps, but anyway:
> ...



Mats, I do it like I solve blind, too. But I don't memo the pieces, I just look after every piece I solve. Maybe you could try that if memoing backwards is difficult.


----------



## Yoshikee (Jun 28, 2009)

*3X3*: 33.30, 32.85, 32.48, (31.41), (41.51) -32.88-


----------



## Kian (Jun 28, 2009)

Kian Barry

*2x2x2-* 7.30, 7.46, 7.33, (9.27), (4.94) *Average- 7.36	*
*3x3x3-* (19.79), (14.53), 16.93, 17.88, 16.61 *Average- 17.14*
*4x4x4- *(1:05.68), (1:20.29), 1:17.14, 1:19.52, 1:14.16 *Average- 1:16.94* 
*3x3x3 OH-* 49.39, (45.27), 48.13, (52.99), 52.98 *Average- 50.17*
*2-4 Relay- 1:40.53*
*3x3x3 BLD-* DNF, DNF, *4:24.17*


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 28, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> HUGE WALL OF BOLDED TEXT THAT HURTS MY EYES



This is the format preferred by Mats (and myself). I think since he goes through all the trouble of doing results/points every week the least we can do is use his format.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, sorry about that... Normally it's not that much of a problem, because my comments aren't too long, but now this story... I didn't think when I bolded it.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 28, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I can't believe the last one was solved! First, I forgot my corner memo, so I moved on to the edges. I didn't know how many corners I had already solved, so I did the parity fix, because I thought it was an odd number. After that, I solved the first edge, and the second one, and when I came to the third one, I realized that I didn't solve the second one in its correct orientation, so I went back to fix that. Then, when I came to the fourth edge, I realized that I started with the middle layer flipped, so I solved DB where it should have been UF. I undid all the edges I had already solved, fixed the very first edge, and finished off the edges. Back to the corners. I knew I had 7 items, and I knew my memo again, but I had forgotten how many I had already solved, so I guessed 3. I solved the remaining 4 corners, and miraculously, it was solved!



I liked the story though! Like a miniature of Mike's 7BLD 
And I don't get it that you managed all this in 3:18


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 28, 2009)

That's what you get with a sub-minute memo 
My normal execution time is 1 minute, now it was 2:20... I want to do megaminx BLD.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 28, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > HUGE WALL OF BOLDED TEXT THAT HURTS MY EYES
> ...


I do agree with David that it is tedious or almost unpleasant to read text with to much
colours, lots of different fonts or bolded text. That said, I still would not want to hinder
anyones artistic creativity in creating posts with reference to me or the (error prone  ) 
program that calculates results. 

You may well use colors or large text or* bolded such* as much as _you _want.

I strip every post of that before reading it.


----------



## liljthedude (Jun 28, 2009)

*2x2*
27.12, 19.22+, 18.81, 37.72, 20.19 = *22.18* 

*3x3*
1:15.78, 58.02, 1:11.98, 1:30.06, 1:03.34 = *1:10.37*
I can't believe I did this bad, I tried to solve cross on bottom but I'm horrible at it. 

*4x4*
DNS/DNF, 3:23.94, 3:49.81, 4:25.88, 3:47.59 = *4:01.09*
On the 1st one, right when I started I got interrupted.

*5x5*
6:06.23, 4:36.88, 7:31.34, DNF, 7:19:17 =* 6:58.91*

*Pyraminx*
31.06, 20.28, 27.08, 23.39, 25.06 = *25.18*

*3x3OH*
2:32.17, 3:12.27, 3:49.36, 3:37.48, DNF = *3:33.04*
Why did I even try OH? The DNF was because I messed up on the Last Layer three times, so I quit.


----------



## Tortin (Jun 28, 2009)

3x3: (13.08), 14.39, (18.08), 14.63, 13.39 = 14.14 Pretty good.
OH: (28.92), 33.13, (36.38), 35.22, 30.94 = 33.09  Good average. 
Megaminx: 2:06.12, 2:11.82, (DNF), (1:55.45), 1:58.25 = 2:05.40 Last two solves were good. 
4x4: (1:54.67), 1:25.22, (1:21.17), 1:33.02, 1:30.27 = 1:29.50 Good. 
5x5: I'll do this later.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jun 29, 2009)

*Fewest Moves: 38 moves*
Solution: F' D' F2 R B2 D' R U' L' U' L R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R F2 B' D R D' R' F' R F2 U2 F B R U' L U2 R' U L' R
Explanation:
Apply premove R to the beginning of the scramble.
2x2x2: F' D' F2 R B2 D'
2x2x3: R U' L' U' L
F2L minus 1 slot: R2 U2 R'
F2L: U' R' U' R
OLL: F2 B' D R D' R' F' R F' B
PLL (G-Perm): F' B' U2 F B R U' L U2 R' U L'
Premove correction: R


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 29, 2009)

My 2x2 is out of commission this week.

Jackson Warley

3x3: (18.00) 23.78 (26.52) 25.83 23.87: 24.49
4x4: 1:56.99 (1:44.61) (2:19.64) 2:08.27 2:02.85: 2:02.70
5x5: 3:36.05 3:31.55 3:38.42 (3:31.27) (3:53.13): 3:35.34
Pyraminx: 18.33 (25.83) 16.10 21.22 (12.67): 18.55

3x3: Terrible
4x4: Decent
5x5: Bad
Pyraminx: I was all over the board on that.


----------



## Edmund (Jun 29, 2009)

3x3
17.45
18.21, (14.07), (18.40), 17.37, 16.75
Comment: practicing alot. I just took a week off cubing at camp.
Cube: type (a) i hate it

2x2
4.96
(3.91), 4.97, (7.48), 4.53, 5.39
Comment: Haven't cube in forever because of camp.

OH
36.14
(38.41), 35.78, 34.56, 38.08, (31.59)
Comment: bad


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 30, 2009)

*Mats B*

*2x2:* 23.36 9.46 24.53 18.55 22.22 *= 21.38*
The 9.46 is first sub 10 . But the average is sad.
*3x3:* 41.75 45.88 53.27 89.65 60.16 =* 53.10*
I don't like it when the times only get worse (forget the fourth silly one)
*4x4: *3:04.63 3:02.66 3:32.93 2:40.30 3:22.78 = *3:10.02*
OK to good, but my aim now is sub-3.
*5x5:* 9:21.38, 09:08.11, 7:24.32, 9:33.22, 11:02.79 = *9:20.90*
I don't really understand why I am so bad relative all other people at 5x5. OK if I am slowest, but in
all other events I stand a chance not coming last. But not so in 5x5 (and 5-relay then of course)

Blind: new start with hard-learned algs. So overall slower than before.
*2x2BLD: *dnf dnf 57.46 =* 57.46*
It takes time when you have to think.
*3x3BLD*: 3:24.78 dnf 3:58.34 = *3:24.78*
Ditto
*4x4BLD*: dnf 13:45.91 14:13.59 =* 13:45.91*
I think this is rather slow now. 
*5x5BLD: *dnf dnf dnf =* DNF*
So close all three. Sad story in the bld-failures thread.
*Multi: 4/5*, time 46:30 *= 3*
Two corners twisted on nr 3. Don't understand why, probably faulty analysis.

*2-4Rel: 5:28.52	*OP. Real bad. 
I did 2+3 at 1:10 which was not bad, the 4 was sad.
*2-5Rel: 12:47.59 OK
MTS * DNF 8:58 11:31 4:25 7:38 = *9:22*


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 30, 2009)

3x3 Fewest Moves: 42 moves

Solution: 
F' D' R' B R F2 R' B' R U2 D L' D2 R' U F' R' F R B2 R F2 R' B2 R F U2 F' D' F U2 F' D U F2 R' F2 R U2 F U2 F'

Explanation:
2x2x2 Block: F' D' .. F2 U2 D L' D2
2x2x3 Block: R' U F' R' F R2 .
3x-cross: F2 ... U F2 R' F2 R 
All but 5 corners: U2 F U2 F'


At .: [R' B2 R, F2] to get rid of twisted corners.
At ..: [R' B R, F2] to do the first part of the 5-cycle left.
At ...: [F U2 F', D'] to finish off the 5-cycle.

Before insertion 1: R2 R' become R.
After insertion 1: F2 F2 cancel.
After insertion 2 and before insertion 3: F2 F2 F become F. 

First time I''ve tried Heise 
Shame about the twisted corners...


----------



## ManasijV (Jun 30, 2009)

Back to cubing after 2 weeks 

3x3: 17.86 (18.64) 16.86 16.50 18.07
Average: 17.60

3x3 OH: 40.15 (37.80) (42.70) 39.77 40.01
Average: 39.98


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 30, 2009)

*3x3:* (18.45), 18.70, 22.98, 26.52, (28.83) = 22.70
_I hate it. So good start and then: F2L mistake + G-Perm, F2L messed up, slow solve -.-_

*2x2:* 7.64, (9.70), 9.41, 7.52, (6.12) = 8.19
_Normal average is 5-7 seconds._

*3x3 OH:* (DNF), 1:05.28, (54.38), 58.12, 56.11 = 59.84
_First sub1 minute average  I try do get sub 50 avg at WC _

*5x5:* 3:07.19, 3:06.16, 3:19.08, (3:21.05), (2:47.12) = 3:10.81
_Bad, but I finally have sub3 solve on tape. I will post it in the video gallery  _


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice 2x2 times ^^

Now get your @$$ on MSN.


----------



## Lumej (Jun 30, 2009)

Lumej

*2x2x2:* (8.98) (19.15) 11.95 14.49 13.92 *=* 13.45
The first was a PLL skip.
*3x3x3:* (30.52) (25.94) 28.90 29.18 28.13 *=* 28.53
This is amazing. My best average (of 12) so far was 31.51 and now this! I’ve never had 4 sub 30s in a row. Yay…. =) But I think it is pure luck, because I was so surprised that I did the scrambles again, and I got a worse average… anyway, I’m happy 
*5x5x5:* (4:33.13) 4:41.12 4:42.03 4:49.88 (5:10,36) *=* 4:44.34
Lol, it got worse with every solve…
*2-3-4:* 4:01.35
*2-3-4-5:* 7:88.53


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 30, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 7.56, 7.47, 11.08, 10.65, 8.83 = *9.01*
*3x3x3:* 29.77, 28.18, 25.72, 25.03, 26.78 = *26.89*
*4x4x4:* 1:47.91 (O), 1:46.09 (OP), 1:58.84 (OP), 1:29.33, 1:55.71 (O) = *1:49.90*
*5x5x5:* 2:39.00, 3:01.96, 2:53.09, 2:43.94, 2:16.11 = *2:45.34*
*6x6x6:* 6:03.63 (OP), 5:20.06 (P), 5:15.80 (O), 5:31.71 (OP), 41:25.40 (20:19) = *5:38.47*
Comment: BLD solve was tough for memorization – it was hard to get it to stick, and then I had a bunch of recall delays. So it was really nice that it was solved, and the time was actually surprisingly quick considering.
*7x7x7:* DNF (56:38.54, 28:10), 8:07.12, 8:15.19, 7:07.57, 7:42.82 = *8:01.71*
Comment: BLD solve was off by 8 obliques. I solved the left obliques instead of the right obliques for one location, which explained all the wrong pieces. So it was really quite close.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 42.03, 45.33, 37.19 = *37.19*
Comment: First one had a Per special; second one had a columns case. I hate both of those – I’m too slow at them!
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:47.36, 2:15.46, DNF (1:51.28) = *1:47.36*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 9:20.48, DNF (10:03.94, 4:56), DNF (7:59.10, 3:51) = *9:20.48*
Comment: Second one was off by 8 edges, due to mismemorization. Third one was off by 3 edges, due to me using the wrong letters when memorizing.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (19:19.09, 9:56), DNF (21:54.27, 11:33), DNF (16:41.84, 8:32) = *DNF*
Comment: As close as I could get and still get a DNF.  First one was off by 3 X centers, second one was off by 3 + centers, and third one had 2 corners twisted.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *DNF* (5/11, 60:00.00, 38:19 memorization)
Comment: Disaster; I just can't seem to memorize fast enough to do 11. Cubes 5 and 7 I couldn't remember the corners; cube 6 I couldn't remember the edges; I didn't get to start solving cubes 1 to 3 because I ran out of time. At least I successfully solved all the cubes I could remember. Time to start trying to find other strategies to speed my memorization up.
*3x3x3 OH:* 48.58, 42.33, 1:54.91, 59.18, 45.44 = *51.07*
Comment: On the third one, I messed up the PLL very badly.
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:07.81, 1:43.94, 2:01.15, 2:07.31, 2:08.81 = *2:05.42*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:16.18, 2:15.71, 5:33.53, 1:15.71, 1:29.00 = *1:40.30*
*2-4 relay:* *2:34.43* (O)
*2-5 relay:* *5:03.56* (O)
*Magic:* 1.88, 1.77, DNF, 1.78, 1.93 = *1.86*
*Master Magic:* 4.41, 3.77, 3.63, 4.18, 6.31 = *4.12*
*Clock:* 21.93, 28.36, 23.91, 22.86, 23.90 = *23.56*
*MegaMinx:* 2:56.15, 3:04.26, 2:52.56, 3:05.34, 2:55.99 = *2:58.80*
*Pyraminx:* 35.53, 26.34, 8.25, 15.28, 20.71 = *20.78*
*Square-1:* 47.83, 40.86, 53.03 (P), 43.84, 56.25 (P) = *48.23*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *41 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread. I see it was one of the worst solutions of the week. I’m still very disappointed about it; it was obviously an easy scramble.

Shaden was over and we did a bit of racing, so I have his times for a couple of puzzles. He was in the mood to do puzzles he never practices. 

Shaden Smith:
*Pyraminx:* 41.97, 34.03, 26.88, 15.53, 30.75 = *30.55*
*Square-1:* 1:02.05, 1:39.22, 40.05, 1:01.41, 55.02 = *59.49*


----------



## PeterV (Jun 30, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (10.66), 10.55, (6.56), 9.63, 8.05 = *9.41 avg.*

3x3x3: 31.03, (25.37), (35.41), 34.78, 30.39 = *32.07 avg.*

2-4 Relay: *3:36.17* (O)

Magic: 1.46, 1.83, (DNF), (1.45), 1.51 = *1.60 avg.*

Comment: Not such a great week, except for 2x2.


----------



## Escher (Jun 30, 2009)

Rowan Kinneavy

2x2
(4.45), 4.43, 2.92, 2.60, 3.07 = 3.47
first two were just badly done solves. 3rd was easy CLL I think, 4th was OLL skip and my favourite PBL, last was nice CLL.

3x3
(12.87), (14.20), 13.40, 12.98, 13.78 = 13.39
hmm, second was a bit of a fail, & generally not concentrating enough. Worse than average.

4x4
1:05.03, 1:13.66, (1:16.40), 1:11.93, (59.21) = 1:10.21
lol. 

3x3 OH
26.21, (26.09), 26.21, 31.72, DNF = 28.05
I was going to DNF that last solve anyway because i messed up the cross and f2l, but i looked down at the timer and saw 0.18 

CBA to do anything else tonight, I'm tired and its way too hot...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 1, 2009)

*MTS rules*

Sorry to bother again , how about this then: am I allowed to make turns on the scrambled cube? 

My idea here is to check if there is parity on the scrambled cube during inspection time, if it is then start with a U-turn on it. Then "solve" the unscrambled to this state (with my reverse blind) and end that one with a U'.


----------



## Mirek (Jul 1, 2009)

*FMC*

Solving the inverse scramble:
pre-move: L
all but 3 corners and 3 edges: B2 D2 U' L D' F L' U R' (inserting edge 3-cycle U R' L F2 R L' U) L' U' (inserting corner 3-cycle U L' D' L U' L' D L) L F2 U', closing with L.
The (forward) solution is 
L' U F2 L2 D' L U L' D L2 U' R' L F2 R L' U' R U' L F' D L' U D2 B2 (26)


----------



## Mirek (Jul 1, 2009)

MistArts said:


> *2x2:* 5.87, (DNF), 5.13, 6.37, (4.88) = 5.79
> 
> *FMC:* F R' B2 U F2 U R L B2 U L F D2 L2 U2 B L2 D2 R U' R U2 R' F' U F R U2 (*28*)
> 
> ...


Your solution is interesting. It has 4 counterclockwise moves only. Did anybody ever beat it? If you also had a small number of double turns it might have been good in CTM (clockwise turn metric). Counting every clockwise quarter turn as 1 move, your solution is 46 moves, not bad at all.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 1, 2009)

Mirek said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > *2x2:* 5.87, (DNF), 5.13, 6.37, (4.88) = 5.79
> ...



Heh, I didn't notice that. We should make a collection of interesting FMC solutions. I know one time I had a 29 or 30 move solution that was 4-gen <R, U, F, B>. Or I remember one of Phil's solutions where he had 10 moves cancel.


----------



## Ellis (Jul 1, 2009)

*3x3:* (15.25), 15.39, 17.32, 17.05, (17.80) = *16.65*
*4x4:* 1:06.38, 1:05.46, (1:14.72), (59.02), 1:07.31 = *1:06.38*
*5x5:* 2:07.38, 1:58.46, 1:58.43, (2:09.26), (1:52.55) = *2:01.42*

Haven't entered in a few weeks so I thought I'd do a few events. I'm really not practicing anything at the moment, I'm too busy, but these times are alright. My V5 is getting pretty loose and is popping a lot more than it does normally.


----------



## guusrs (Jul 1, 2009)

FMC: DNF
Scramble looked easy, I focused too much on sub-30, no backup solve (had some near 30's but did not write them down), and concentrated on the wrong paths. Also tried the inverse scramble. but found nothing interesting. 

Congratz too all your folks with sub-30 solves and Mirek of course with his winning 26. 

Gus


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 2, 2009)

FMC:

RFDL'D2)LB'L2BL2)R'U2R)B2U'BU2)DB2D'B'DB'D')B'U'L')
27 move 3 corner cycle safety skeleton.

FR'B2)F2U'R2B2L2D2R')R'L'U2RLBU'B'U'R'U2R)
21 move 5 corner cycle skeleton.

I have a feeling that I might DNF this...

FR'B2)UF2URB2LUL)U'BU'B')R'LU2L'U'LU'L'U2R
25 move 3 corner cycle skeleton.

FR'B2)UF2URLB2UL)R'U'RBUB'R'U2R)U2
21 move 3 edge cycle skeleton very lucky.

FR'B2)UF2URLB2UL)B'R'U'RUBR'U2RU2
21 move 3 corner cycle skeleton.

Yes!!! Yes!!! Yes!!!
FR'B2)UF2URLB2UL)B'R'U'RUB2)RBL'BLB2R'B'
Solved!
25 moves! New PB!

Amazing no time limit 23 move solution, Stray! How did you think of that approach?
And very short skeleton, Mirek!


----------



## Jebediah54 (Jul 2, 2009)

3x3: 17.98, (17.19), 20.38, 21.59, (23.19) = 19.98
3x3 OH: 39.48, (49.97), 45.86, 45.08, (34.11) = 43.47
4x4: (2:26.69), 3:36.48, 4:03.89, (5:43.31), 3:24.25 = 3:41.54
SQ-1: (1:41.24), 1:00.72, (44.64), 1:00.61, 1:19.53 = 1:06.95


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jul 2, 2009)

Mirek said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > *2x2:* 5.87, (DNF), 5.13, 6.37, (4.88) = 5.79
> ...



I note that the clockwise turn "metric" does not satisfy the mathematical properties of a metric. And no, it doesn't satisfy the properties of a pseudometric either.


----------



## stray (Jul 2, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> FMC:
> 
> RFDL'D2)LB'L2BL2)R'U2R)B2U'BU2)DB2D'B'DB'D')B'U'L')
> 27 move 3 corner cycle safety skeleton.
> ...



Why I can't see this nice ending in 1hr.
Then I try a lot to get B' L U B' L instead of LB2UL,actually it's bad if no lucky.
Anyway,congratulation to you,your PB beats everyone this weak!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes said:


> *3x3:* (18.45), 18.70, 22.98, 26.52, (28.83) = 22.70
> _I hate it. So good start and then: F2L mistake + G-Perm, F2L messed up, slow solve -.-_



You have two posts (#11 and #56) which both contains entries for 3x3 speed. 
Did you do it twice or is one of them old or faulty?


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 2, 2009)

2x2x2: 7.30 9.22 5.93 12.28 5.72
3x3x3: 37.52 21.43 21.46 24.19 23.91
4x4x4: 1:25.58 1:34.18 1:26.03 1:20.08 1:15.93
5x5x5: 2:13.91 2:14.88 2:07.30 2:07.00 2:13.69
6x6x6: 3:59.58 4:19.19 4:18.30 4:24.40 4:44.90
7x7x7: 7:44.21 8:12.11 7:19.93 7:34.65 7:24.68
222bf: DNF DNF 1:08.40
333bf: DNF DNF DNF
3330h: 46.56 30.59 47.75 40.41 41.03
333mts: 1:13.52 49.25 1:33.11 1:23.05 1:50.40
234: 2:24.88
2345: 4:20.50
magic: 1.72 2.18 2.71 1.56 1.59
mmagic: 4.33 5.38 4.34 8.59 4.40
clock: 17.05 14.65 16.13 15.11 13.96
mminx: 2:45.86 2:45.34 2:44.46 3:35.34 3:34.11
pminx: 18.96 9.61 11.05 12.91 10.53
sq1: 45.56 1:21.66 1:10.68 44.71 58.16
333fmc: D F' R F2 U2 D' B2 R U F' U2 F L F' L' F R U' R' U F' U' F U' L U2 L' U' L U' L' = 31 (lucky)

Double X-Cross: D F' R F2 U2 D' B2 R
3rd pair: U F' U2 F L F' L' F
4th pair: R U' R' U F' U' F
OLL: U'
PLL-skip: L U2 L' U' L U' L'

This was my backup solve and the only reason it is any good is because of the good start and PLL-skip. Very disappointing on this scramble. I spend the entire hour on the insertions after this start:
F R D L' D2 U2 B2
D R B U' B' U' R' U2 D' (leaving 2 3-cycles, but I couldn't even find an 8 mover that cancels 1 move???)


----------



## Mirek (Jul 2, 2009)

cuBerBruce said:


> Mirek said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...




Right, it's not symmetric. Let's call it clockwise turn count (CTC) instead.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 2, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3:* (18.45), 18.70, 22.98, 26.52, (28.83) = 22.70
> ...



^^ LOL, I did it twice... by accident 
Sorry...


----------



## Mirek (Jul 2, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> FMC:
> 
> RFDL'D2)LB'L2BL2)R'U2R)B2U'BU2)DB2D'B'DB'D')B'U'L')
> 27 move 3 corner cycle safety skeleton.
> ...



Very elegant solution! I like especially the second half of it, starting B' R' U'.
BTW, your 21 move 3 corner cycle skeleton leads to 26-move solution, just 1 more move.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 2, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.72*
13.93, (13.32), 13.85, (14.76), 13.37 

*3x3x3OH: 31.57*
30.75, (30.22), 31.03, 32.59, (33.26)

*3x3x3 BLD: DNF*
DNF, DNF, DNF

*4x4x4: 1:10.84 *
1:07.15, 1:09.46, 1:15.91, (1:15.98), (1:05.92)
_comment: meh, not as bad as my 4x4x4 average at TOS last week XD_

*5x5x5: 2:06.02*
(2:13.92), 2:11.18, 2:06.44, 2:00.43, (1:58.19)

*2x2x2-4x4x4 relay: 1:35.11*
2x2x2: 7.xx
3x3x3: 13.xx
4x4x4: 1:13.xx
*
2x2x2-5x5x5 relay: 3:38.70*
2x2x2: 7.xx
3x3x3: 12.xx
4x4x4: 1:09.xx
5x5x5: 2:08.xx

*square-1: 38.37*
(49.69), 39.46, 38.59, (32.68), 37.06


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 3, 2009)

*Result week 26*

If anyone edited the last 10 hours please tell me. I downloaded the posts at 21:00 GMT Thursday, so if you edited in results after that I do not have them.

*2x2x2*(30)

 3.47 Escher
 3.84 fazrulz
 4.43 Jai
 4.72 MTGjumper
 4.75 waffle = ijm
 4.96 Edmund
 4.98 trying-to-speedcube...
 4.99 Yalow
 5.44 rickcube
 5.51 elimescube
 5.79 MistArts
 6.79 rwcinoto
 7.25 alifiantoadinugroho
 7.36 Kian
 7.48 AvGalen
 8.19 Yes, We Can!
 9.01 Mike Hughey
 9.41 PeterV
 12.10 John Lee
 12.50 ender9994
 12.72 marineasalia
 13.45 Lumej
 15.03 salshort
 16.55 Edam
 18.58 snowmous
 20.66 Kev43
 21.38 MatsBergsten
 22.18 liljthedude
 24.07 msemtd
 DNF Sa967St
*3x3x3 *(38)

 12.88 fazrulz
 12.93 Jai
 13.39 Escher
 13.48 MTGjumper
 13.72 Sa967St
 14.14 Tortin
 14.73 blah
 15.40 waffle = ijm
 16.32 trying-to-speedcube...
 16.59 Ellis
 17.14 Kian
 17.44 Edmund
 17.60 ManasijV
 17.67 rickcube
 18.48 alifiantoadinugroho
 18.76 Yalow
 18.82 Max Neitzel
 18.95 marineasalia
 19.98 Jebediah54
 20.88 Yes, We Can!
 22.81 snowmous
 23.19 AvGalen
 23.24 Edam
 23.28 John Lee
 24.49 JTW2007
 25.41 Feanaro
 25.56 rwcinoto
 26.33 PM 1729
 26.55 ender9994
 26.89 Mike Hughey
 28.74 Lumej
 32.07 PeterV
 32.41 salshort
 32.88 Yoshikee
 41.09 Kev43
 41.81 msemtd
 53.10 MatsBergsten
 1:10.37 liljthedude
*4x4x4*(29)

 57.60 fazrulz
 59.91 MTGjumper
 1:01.44 Jai
 1:06.38 Ellis
 1:09.60 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:10.21 Escher
 1:10.84 Sa967St
 1:11.10 waffle = ijm
 1:15.34 blah
 1:16.94 Kian
 1:23.90 AvGalen
 1:24.13 John Lee
 1:29.50 Tortin
 1:39.17 Yes, We Can!
 1:42.27 rickcube
 1:45.32 alifiantoadinugroho
 1:49.90 Mike Hughey
 1:51.87 rwcinoto
 2:02.70 JTW2007
 2:09.46 Feanaro
 2:25.36 marineasalia
 2:29.56 Edam
 2:41.22 snowmous
 2:44.82 ender9994
 3:10.02 MatsBergsten
 3:33.24 msemtd
 3:41.54 Jebediah54
 4:01.09 liljthedude
 4:04.42 salshort
*5x5x5*(21)

 1:42.35 fazrulz
 1:56.76 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:01.42 Ellis
 2:02.71 MTGjumper
 2:06.02 Sa967St
 2:11.63 AvGalen
 2:12.55 Jai
 2:13.81 blah
 2:22.37 waffle = ijm
 2:38.48 John Lee
 2:45.34 Mike Hughey
 2:55.60 Edam
 2:58.33 rickcube
 3:10.81 Yes, We Can!
 3:35.34 JTW2007
 3:48.84 Am1n-
 4:44.34 Lumej
 5:52.48 salshort
 6:05.33 msemtd
 6:58.91 liljthedude
 9:20.90 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(7)

 4:04.81 fazrulz
 4:13.60 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:20.63 AvGalen
 4:37.72 John Lee
 5:38.47 Mike Hughey
 5:59.96 waffle = ijm
10:39.04 msemtd
*7x7x7*(7)

 6:03.53 trying-to-speedcube...
 6:45.04 fazrulz
 6:53.37 John Lee
 7:34.51 AvGalen
 8:01.71 Mike Hughey
 9:20.18 Edam
15:51.57 msemtd
*3x3 one handed*(25)

 22.81 Jai
 28.05 Escher
 28.46 fazrulz
 29.05 blah
 30.42 trying-to-speedcube...
 31.46 Sa967St
 33.10 Tortin
 36.14 Edmund
 38.55 rwcinoto
 39.72 alifiantoadinugroho
 39.98 ManasijV
 42.67 AvGalen
 42.97 MTGjumper
 43.47 Jebediah54
 50.17 Kian
 51.07 Mike Hughey
 52.05 Lord Voldemort
 59.84 Yes, We Can!
 1:01.09 Feanaro
 1:04.68 salshort
 1:25.12 marineasalia
 1:40.09 Kev43
 2:11.41 ender9994
 2:28.34 msemtd
 3:33.04 liljthedude
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 55.00 rwcinoto
 2:05.42 Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(9)

 8.98 fazrulz
 19.88 Yalow
 20.70 trying-to-speedcube...
 31.94 ender9994
 37.19 Mike Hughey
 46.78 alifiantoadinugroho
 57.46 MatsBergsten
 1:08.40 AvGalen
 DNF salshort
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 1:23.21 blah
 1:28.97 happa95
 1:47.36 Mike Hughey
 2:52.34 alifiantoadinugroho
 2:56.84 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:10.98 rwcinoto
 3:17.68 PM 1729
 3:24.78 MatsBergsten
 4:24.17 Kian
 6:55.46 Kev43
 DNF Sa967St
 DNF AvGalen
 DNF marineasalia
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(2)

 9:20.48 Mike Hughey
13:45.91 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

4/5 MatsBergsten
1/2 trying-to-speedcube...
1/2 rwcinoto
0/0 Mike Hughey
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 1:10.07 fazrulz
 1:23.23 AvGalen
 1:40.30 Mike Hughey
 2:05.07 blah
 4:06.17 ender9994
 9:22.33 MatsBergsten
 DNF Kev43
 DNF salshort
*2-3-4 Relay*(20)

 1:19.25 Jai
 1:23.79 MTGjumper
 1:25.79 fazrulz
 1:35.11 Sa967St
 1:36.00 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:40.53 Kian
 1:49.11 waffle = ijm
 1:54.06 Yalow
 2:13.89 alifiantoadinugroho
 2:21.97 John Lee
 2:24.88 AvGalen
 2:34.43 Mike Hughey
 3:08.96 Edam
 3:24.55 ender9994
 3:36.17 PeterV
 4:01.35 Lumej
 4:43.00 salshort
 4:47.17 msemtd
 5:28.52 MatsBergsten
 DNF Kev43
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:56.08 fazrulz
 3:20.28 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:34.49 waffle = ijm
 4:20.50 AvGalen
 4:24.06 John Lee
 5:03.56 Mike Hughey
 6:56.55 Edam
 8:28.53 Lumej
 9:22.91 ender9994
10:42.00 salshort
11:35.93 msemtd
12:47.59 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(10)

 0.96 waffle = ijm
 1.28 Edam
 1.48 Jai
 1.60 PeterV
 1.63 ender9994
 1.70 fazrulz
 1.83 AvGalen
 1.86 Mike Hughey
 2.39 rickcube
 2.97 salshort
*Master Magic*(4)

 3.95 waffle = ijm
 4.12 Mike Hughey
 4.15 Jai
 4.71 AvGalen
*Clock*(3)

 15.30 AvGalen
 23.56 Mike Hughey
 32.48 rwcinoto
*Pyraminx*(12)

 7.44 Jai
 8.77 trying-to-speedcube...
 11.50 AvGalen
 11.83 rwcinoto
 14.79 waffle = ijm
 15.77 salshort
 17.78 Edam
 18.55 JTW2007
 20.78 Mike Hughey
 21.50 msemtd
 25.18 liljthedude
 30.55 Shaden Smith
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:33.09 fazrulz
 1:44.94 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:05.40 Tortin
 2:58.80 Mike Hughey
 3:01.77 AvGalen
 4:41.67 waffle = ijm
 6:05.75 msemtd
*Square-1*(9)

 22.12 MTGjumper
 33.57 trying-to-speedcube...
 38.22 fazrulz
 48.23 Mike Hughey
 50.37 rwcinoto
 58.13 AvGalen
 59.49 Shaden Smith
 1:06.95 Jebediah54
 1:16.42 rickcube
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(14)

25 fanwuq
26 Mirek
28 MistArts
29 Vault312
29 blah
31 AvGalen
31 stray
31 fazrulz
35 MTGjumper
38 cuBerBruce
39 elimescube
41 Mike Hughey
42 trying-to-speedcube...
58 Novriil
DNF  guusrs

*Contest results*

292 fazrulz
275 trying-to-speedcube...
226 Mike Hughey
226 AvGalen
197 Jai
190 MTGjumper
175 waffle = ijm
159 Sa967St
154 blah
126 Escher
120 alifiantoadinugroho
119 rwcinoto
116 John Lee
115 Kian
100 Edam
92 rickcube
89 Tortin
88 MatsBergsten
86 Ellis
83 Yes, We Can!
82 ender9994
78 Edmund
76 Yalow
74 salshort
66 msemtd
63 marineasalia
52 Jebediah54
51 JTW2007
48 ManasijV
46 Lumej
44 MistArts
41 Feanaro
40 PeterV
39 snowmous
38 Kev43
37 elimescube
30 liljthedude
26 PM 1729
25 Max Neitzel
25 fanwuq
24 Mirek
22 Vault312
20 stray
17 happa95
16 cuBerBruce
13 Lord Voldemort
12 Novriil
11 Am1n-
11 guusrs
10 Shaden Smith
8 Yoshikee


----------



## Faz (Jul 3, 2009)

Yay! I haven't won for a few months.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 3, 2009)

I finally won square-1  Only 'cause David didn't compete...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 3, 2009)

I owned Mike 



MatsBergsten said:


> Sorry to bother again , how about this then: am I allowed to make turns on the scrambled cube?
> 
> My idea here is to check if there is parity on the scrambled cube during inspection time, if it is then start with a U-turn on it. Then "solve" the unscrambled to this state (with my reverse blind) and end that one with a U'.


I really want to know why you always do MTS blind.

We aren't allowed to make moves on the cube, neither are you. If you force yourself to live with the problem of parity during blindsolves, that's your own fault.

Sorry for being harsh, but it's what I think.


----------



## salshort (Jul 3, 2009)

*2-3-4-5 Relay*

[/LIST]
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:56.08 fazrulz
 3:20.28 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:34.49 waffle = ijm
 4:20.50 AvGalen
 4:24.06 John Lee
 5:03.56 Mike Hughey
 6:56.55 Edam
 8:28.53 Lumej
 9:22.91 ender9994
11:35.93 msemtd
12:47.59 MatsBergsten


In my post I posted my solves for this too, I should be in it.


----------



## ender9994 (Jul 3, 2009)

Salshort participated in 2 to 5 relay but is not in results. His time was 2x2x2-5x5x5 relay:10:31.88

Edit: Oh, he beat me to it


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 3, 2009)

Mats,
Where is my FMC result? I just realized that is the only event I did this week.

Mirek and Stray,
Thank you very much! 

Arnaud,
16 moves leaving 2 3-cycles is very good! Surely you could have cancelled something and beat 31. You only need to cancel more than 1 move on 2 insertions. I might look into this later too see if I can do it.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 3, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> FMC:
> 
> RFDL'D2)LB'L2BL2)R'U2R)B2U'BU2)DB2D'B'DB'D')B'U'L')
> 27 move 3 corner cycle safety skeleton.



Sorry to you all who has results that I don't get in the lists (at first). The most common reasons for this are those two: 
1. the result is not on the same line as the event name
2. a somewhat weird event name.

I am trying to *not check the results so much* and rely on the program more.

This particular result disappeared because of a combination of the result standing 3 lines below the event name and a couple of weird parentheses in between. 

If you all please write the actual result on the same line as the event name *it is much easier for me.* 
This is most important for FMC (where there often can come 10-15 lines of explanations after) and also Multi.

So if you just put your (very good result) 27 on the FMC line like this: 

FMC: 27

RFDL'D2)LB'L2BL2)R'U2R)B2U'BU2)DB2D'B'DB'D')B'U'L')
27 move 3 corner cycle safety skeleton.

it will not happen again


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh, my result is 25.

For FMC, I tend to post several solutions and skeletons as I go along. I guess I should I have a final line saying
"FMC: 25 moves" ?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 3, 2009)

salshort said:


> [/LIST]
> In my post I posted my solves for this too, I should be in it.



In your case it was entirely my fault. Sorry! 
I had misspelled the event name in a file.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 3, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> We aren't allowed to make moves on the cube, neither are you. If you force yourself to live with the problem of parity during blindsolves, that's your own fault.
> 
> Sorry for being harsh, but it's what I think.



No offence, just asking because I cannot find rules about this. 

I am not particularly fond of this event (I really have a hard time seeing all pieces going to and fro) so I do it just as blindfolded practise. 
I would not want to cheat . (And it is not like I have any chance of beating you  in whatever way I do it).


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 3, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Oh, my result is 25.
> 
> For FMC, I tend to post several solutions and skeletons as I go along. I guess I should I have a final line saying
> "FMC: 25 moves" ?



Oh s..t, you see , I did not get it even when you told me.

Yes please, this is definitely easiest for me:
FMC: 25 moves 
(with or without the word *moves*)

And I would rather have it as the first line, not the last. 

Anyhow, I'll correct the list again


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 3, 2009)

..and a little explanation to all of you who think there are many errors in the results.

You can just try to check or calculate how many different ways you all enter the event
name for "2-5 Relay" only. 

No complaints, just an explanation. I still think this is fun.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 3, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > We aren't allowed to make moves on the cube, neither are you. If you force yourself to live with the problem of parity during blindsolves, that's your own fault.
> ...


Well, I can make you happy; I didn't compete in MTS this week, so you've beaten me this week


----------

